# Ram Mounts for Electronics



## SeaWave (Sep 10, 2018)

Does anyone used ram mounts for their GPS/fishfunders? If so, do they work and hold your plotter in place while is rough water? Or do you have to keep readjusting and they fall over?
Might pull the trigger in one but if they do nothing but fall or you always have to readjusted then it’s a waste of time.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I have used my Ram Mount on my Hummingbird 898 GPS/Sonar for 8 years with no problems. Ram makes different size balls and if you get one too small it could fall over in rough water. I got the 2" ball and I have not had any problems in rough water. The only thing with mine is after about 5 years the black paint flaked off but did not affect the performance of the mount. You can see my set up at the 1:30 mark on this video:


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I've used the ram mount for several years with a Garmin 541s (GPS only)on my 15' skiff inshore and my 22' walk around offshore. Works great,no flopping about what so ever in any conditions. I have a ball mount on each boat so that I can use the GPS on either with no hassles.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ve recently added a gps unit to the boat using a ram mount. I trailer 60-75 miles to launch. While it has only been a few trips I haven’t had any issues.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I've got a Humminbord Helix 7 on a ram mount 4" arm and 1.5" ball and a 4" piranah on one, both have held up well for a year now, probably 2000 road miles and 25 days on the water.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I ran one for years on a gps unit and it never moved. I was very happy with it.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Haven't had any problems with mine and am happy with it.


----------



## SeaWave (Sep 10, 2018)

Appreciate the feedback! Looks like a good product and something that doesn’t always have to be adjusted and moved.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

SeaWave said:


> Appreciate the feedback! Looks like a good product and something that doesn’t always have to be adjusted and moved.


like the 1 1/2" ball better


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Check these out 
https://www.balzoutllc.com/shop

I'm using a ram mount now but I've heard of some people switching to the balzout and being happy with it. Their mounts look much better than the ram mounts if that matters for what you're doing.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

RAM works OK but are like the Mcdonalds of mounts. If you want something in every respect much better look at CiscoFishingsystems.com or Balzoutllc.com.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Balzout?

What is it with fishing gear companies...everything has to include "reel" or a "Z" in it somewhere along with "Xtreme"...its just a matter of time before someone calls their company "Reel Xtreme Filetz"or some other nonsense...


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Cisco link doesnt work. Balzout looks like a great product, but I have to agree with crboggs, the name is a complete turn off, and the poor website doesnt help. You've basically got to rely on facebook to get any images of them in use.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

https://www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/shop/marine-electronics-mount-5224


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a Garmin Echomap 54cv on my Cayenne with the medium arm and 1.5” ball, no vibration issues. If you get the RAM get their cable cover that mounts under the mount for a cleaner install


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have used both for 3.5 lb Raymarine MFD's. I like the Balzout thanks to Egrets Landing for recommending. Important to get the best length extension arm for your application. I remove the Raymarine for trailering.
The Ram ball would start to slip in rough conditions with 1 1/2" ball. 

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5uWiYJGI9Ff 

.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Just replaced my RAM mount with a permanent tray/cup/rod holder configuration. I would not buy another RAM. No matter how much I tightened, it would always work loose. May have had a bad one, but the aluminum tray was the perfect solution.


----------

